# Just what does it mean to "print in gray scale?"



## sarainelkins (Jan 5, 2005)

I know HOW to print in gray scale but I don't really know what it means. Does it just mean that you're using only the black inkjet cartridge in the lightest of all settings for draft mode and using the lowest drying time? I have an HP DJ 960c and have seen this same option on all previous HPs I've used. Just curious to know if I understand it correctly. Thanks.


----------



## lefty1953 (Feb 19, 2007)

Black and white is my take on it. Only the black cart is used and it can come out looking gray and white more that black.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Gray Scale is what you would use to print a monochrome copy of a color image so you dont waste color ink. IT can give you better image quality than black only but not as good as the color image. You can differentiate the colors as shades of gray.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

With many inkjets, even greyscale may still use "all colors" to produce the grey. Unless it is pure (non-HTML derived) text, where it may derive the grey from dots of black, of spacing and size to give grey.

It depends on the printer, but most makers do not disclose the detail as to how.


----------

